# D600 has Sony sensor, along with most new Nikons



## ScottyP (Nov 16, 2012)

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/11/07/chipworks-nikon-d600-sensor-made-by-sony.aspx/

This from Chipworks, via Nikon Rumors. 

Kind of interesting to look at NR. I want to go back and see how many posts tell gripers to "Go switch to Canon" or "It's not about the gear; it is about the talent of the photographer", etc... 8)

But apparently D600, D800, D7000, and basically all newly announced Nikons have Sony sensors, except for D4 and D3200.


----------



## aznable (Nov 16, 2012)

this topic would be in third party, not in eos one


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 17, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> http://nikonrumors.com/2012/11/07/chipworks-nikon-d600-sensor-made-by-sony.aspx/
> 
> This from Chipworks, via Nikon Rumors.
> 
> ...



Is this news?


----------



## weekendshooter (Nov 17, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > http://nikonrumors.com/2012/11/07/chipworks-nikon-d600-sensor-made-by-sony.aspx/
> ...



nope, not news at all. D3/3S/700/4 are Nikon-designed, D7000/800/600 are Sony, and D3200 is a new Nikon sensor. More power to them - not being weighed down with their own fab means they can be more agile and source new sensor as they are available instead of being tied to one production process a la Canon.


----------

